# Possible to use USB 2.0 front panel ports on usb 3.0 motherboard header?



## davidm71 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi,

My motherboard the MSI X99A Godlike only has two usb 2.0 headers and I need more hookups as my case's front panel is taking both motherboard headers and my PSU has a usb connector header for the motherboard. Problem is now I'm out of plugs. 

Choice A: Is to use an adapter to convert that 5-pin (has two grounds) header into a usb plug and connect it to the back of my case. Not really pretty but will work assuming I can find a 5 - pin cable! Not sure why most usb header blocks only utilize the first four?

Choice B: Get a usb 3.0 motherboard header adapter that will split it into two usb 2.0 male motherboard connectors and hook my case's front panel header wires to the usb 3.0 male header on the motherboard freeing up two ports on the motherboard. Not sure the implications of running usb 2.0 ports off of a usb 3.0 header in if the wiring is different or not?

The other wrinkle is that my motherboard will disable one of the usb 3.0 ports when MSI supercharger is enabled. So I'll have to give up that feature as my case has already one usb 3.0 front panel connector in use and the motherboard has two usb 3.0 headers. Anyone in the know please comment...

Thank you.


----------



## flmatter (Oct 25, 2015)

why don't you buy a  usb hub and connect your devices from there? they make 10 port hubs relatively cheap, google or ebay.  I would recommend a powered hub as well.

but to answer your question I don't think you can do that


----------



## davidm71 (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't think they make a hub for inside the computer case to hook up to front panel headers but I found a product from ModDIY that converts a USB 3.0 motherboard header into USB 2.0 9 pin. Think that's my best bet.

Thanks


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 26, 2015)

yeah, you'll need an adapter since they are totally differently keyed plug's..but it will work , some higher end cases come with adapters when they have front panel usb 3.0, JUST incase your MoBo is lower end than your case. it'll work fine...backwards compatible.


----------



## flmatter (Oct 26, 2015)

Did not mean for you to hook a hub up inside your computer. Use one of the 2.0 ports off the I/O panel and sit the hub on top of the computer case, then connect your devices from there. One port into a 10 or 21 port hub and your set, plus you have freed up your other usb 2.0 ports. I believe you daisy chain up to 254 ports/devices off one usb port on the I/O panel or front ports.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2015)

I would get a 3.5" or 5.25" USB3 front panel and plug it in to the header.  I would leave USB2 front ports non-functional before giving up USB3.

If you really, really need more USB2 headers, you should be able to buy a PCI/PCIe card which probably give you one header + two in the back.   *Edit:* I spent a long time looking for a card but the only one I came up with was PCI which won't work in your case.

I don't even install MSI Supercharger.  a) the fact it can't be used for data is stupid and b) charging devices fast often translates to a short-lived charge (batteries prefer trickle).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2015)

I think I found what you need:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997024





It's a powered (Mate-N-Lock), internal USB 2.0 hub.  I think it uses adhesive + Velcro to mount to the case.


There is no backwards compatibility between the 9 pin USB2 header and the 19 pin USB3 header.


----------



## davidm71 (Oct 27, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I found what you need:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997024
> 
> 
> ...




This is better than using a USB 3.0 header to 2.0 adapter? I mean I don't care about the super charger feature fwiw. Afraid of the latency issues a hub could introduce.

Thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2015)

davidm71 said:


> This is better than using a USB 3.0 header to 2.0 adapter?


Doesn't exist.



davidm71 said:


> Afraid of the latency issues a hub could introduce.


I suspect it is less than 1ms.


----------



## davidm71 (Oct 27, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Doesn't exist.



Yes it does. ModDIY.com and Newegg both sell them but ModDiys cable is a true 19 pin to 9 pin with the extra ground wire wired in.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2015)

Got a link?  Regardless, the NZXT hub is going to be your best option unless you forget about USB2 and add another pair of USB3 ports to the front.

The pin outs aren't even close to each other:


----------



## davidm71 (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Internal-9%2dPin-USB2.0-Male-to-19%2dPin-USB3.0-Female-Converter.html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2015)

Ah, I see.  Yeah, that would work but 1' long is kind of ridiculous (I'd find a shorter one if you can).  If you only need two USB2 ports, sure.  If you need more than two, NZXT would be the better choice.


----------



## davidm71 (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.moddiy.com/products/USB3...B2.0-9%2dPin-Male-Header-Converter-Cable.html

Shorter


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2015)

Excellent.  So yeah, the choice is up to you.  Those are the only two options I know of.  A USB2 add-in card would also be an option but, because of USB3, the options for USB2 seem to have dried up.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2015)

if you use half the pins of USB 3.0, its actually standard USB 2.0 - a friend of mine re-soldered some broken case USB ports and turned them into 2.0 due to space considerations/problems with the replacement parts.


adaptors exist, and i'm using some in my system already. just ebay the right one in for your needs and away you go.


----------



## Shahar Or (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for the info, folks. There's just one thing I don't get yet.

If the internal USB 3.0 19 header is two ports, then why are adapters for USB 2.0 9 pins like this only provide one USB 2.0 port?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2015)

Shahar Or said:


> Thank you for the info, folks. There's just one thing I don't get yet.
> 
> If the internal USB 3.0 19 header is two ports, then why are adapters for USB 2.0 9 pins like this only provide one USB 2.0 port?



that adaptor provides two ports - its just converting the header for 3.0 into a header for 2.0 - you still need a regular case connector, which will give you two, 2.0 ports.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 21, 2015)

Check eBay for USB 3.0 to USB 2.0 adapter. I've used one and it worked just fine. It then operates at USB 2.0 speeds, but it works just fine. I've used it with Corsair Carbide 330R case and ASUS Rampage II Gene motherboard that onoly had USB 2.0 onboard USB ports.


----------

